# Can I exercise on adderall?



## KILL__JOY (Jul 30, 2008)

I read somewhere not to do strenuous exercise while on an amphetamine like adderall. Hmmm I really want to go to the gym, but I guess using exercise equipment would be considered strenuous. Anyone know?


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

Well lol.....I lift and run for cardio. When I did lift on my back day I was throwing the weight around like it was nothing, so it definitely enhanced my performance. This was after the second time I used it, about 7 hours after I took it. I did NOT use it to enhance my exercising, so don't. Few days later I had to run for my PE class and had to do a 1.5 mile run. I'd been out of commission for about 3 weeks because I blew my hamstring but it was pretty much healed. Months ago when we had this first 1.5 mile run I did horrible. This time I ran the whole time, no problem. Completed first and took just over 16 minutes. I had taken my 15 mg of amphetamine that morning (ran at 6pm)..Once again I did not take it to enhance physical performance. 

The bad side is 2 days later I felt HORRIBLE. My legs where hurting so bad I could hardly walk on them. I strained both ankles. I read that it's bad to exercise when using such medication because of its euphoric affects, you wont feel any injuries while on it. Depending on the degree of the injury of course. You also run the risk of having an aneurysm if you do heavy weight lifting. I found all this out prior to taking it. I was prescribed this because of the 'brain fog' lamictal gives me. I've discontinued using the amphetamine tablets and am going to ask my doctor for something else. Definitely ask your doctor about it, it's different for everyone.

Just to be clear I was prescribed 30 mgs of a generic amphetamine tablet. Instant release.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

exercise all you want


----------



## KILL__JOY (Jul 30, 2008)

Just got back from the gym, exercise is amazingly easy on adderall=D but Im sure Ill be feelin it tomorrow.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

KILL__JOY said:


> Just got back from the gym, exercise is amazingly easy on adderall=D but Im sure Ill be feelin it tomorrow.


How long did you wait til you exercised after you took it?


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Typically not a big deal (at least not publicized much that I've seen) but there are a lot of factors involved like age, dosage and heart health which of course should be considered.

Strangely I find I don't have near as much energy and 'drive' when I exercise or play sports while on adderall. Its like I am thinking so damn much instead of just feeling relaxed and instinctive. It does seem to make non reactive exercise (reactive being something like soccer) like running easier to get out and do at least but then I have never really ran on my own time without being on adderall so its hard to compare.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

KurtG85 said:


> Typically not a big deal (at least not publicized much that I've seen) but there are a lot of factors involved like age, dosage and heart health which of course should be considered.
> 
> Strangely I find I don't have near as much energy and 'drive' when I exercise or play sports while on adderall. Its like I am thinking so damn much instead of just feeling relaxed and instinctive. It does seem to make non reactive exercise (reactive being something like soccer) like running easier to get out and do at least but then I have never really ran on my own time without being on adderall so its hard to compare.


shes 20, her heart is fine


----------



## KILL__JOY (Jul 30, 2008)

dax said:


> How long did you wait til you exercised after you took it?


about 6 hours.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Noca said:


> shes 20, her heart is fine


Not everyone who reads this thread who has this same question is going to be 20 (and no, just because someone is 20 definitely does not mean their heart is fine; I personally know 3 23 year olds who would likely die if they took adderall) so by referencing the precautions for all ages while simultaneously answering the OP's question we save ourselves and others a lot of time.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

KurtG85 said:


> Not everyone who reads this thread who has this same question is going to be 20 (and no, just because someone is 20 definitely does not mean their heart is fine; I personally know 3 23 year olds who would likely die if they took adderall) so by referencing the precautions for all ages while simultaneously answering the OP's question we save ourselves and others a lot of time.


I know her personally and my message was directed at her not a would be heart defected 23 yr old. Your messages annoy me and others.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Noca said:


> I know her personally and my message was directed at her not a would be heart defected 23 yr old. Your messages annoy me and others.


Okaaay? /:|

I'm supposed to magically know both that you know this person in real life and that she has a fully healthy heart? Secondly, what does that have anything to do with me stating simple safety precautions for anyone who may take adderall and not just this one individual?

This is now the second time you have insulted me for absolutely no reason when I am simply offering my help to people (this one coming after your insult in the thread where I apologized directly to you if I gave you the idea that I was criticizing you; which I told you I wasn't).

An example of an annoying poster is someone who goes around insulting people and nit-picking their benign posts for no reason. Drop the unnecessary rudeness already.


----------



## KILL__JOY (Jul 30, 2008)

KurtG85 said:


> Okaaay? /:|
> 
> I'm supposed to magically know both that you know this person in real life and that she has a fully healthy heart? Secondly, what does that have anything to do with me stating simple safety precautions for anyone who may take adderall and not just this one individual?
> 
> ...


Chillllllllllll outttttttttttttt, by the time you had this post written out you couldve answered a thread and actually helped someone. What a waste of time.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

KILL__JOY said:


> Chillllllllllll outttttttttttttt, by the time you had this post written out you couldve answered a thread and actually helped someone. What a waste of time.


Growing up with SA, I have a particular dislike of bullies and pointless instigators so I enjoy shooting them down with logic.  
I was simply contributing to this post like any other until your friend went off on me!? Obviously I'm not the one who needs to chill out.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I take 90 mg of Adderall and I work out everyday. I have not noticed a difference in my workout of anything like that since I have been taking Adderall. Should I be concerned about my heart? This is the first I have heard about heart conditions and Adderall.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Lol!! "Go make me a sandwich." OMG that cracked me up. 

Obviously the rest is pretty hopeless. Sheesh, lol. 

"Make me a sandwich." hahaha... that was awesome. I am seriously going to have that stuck in my head for a week.

I swear to god, I'm not being sarcastic at all that is just making me so giddy... I can't wipe this stupid grin off my face, its such like a girlie, cute flame, I can just hear the high pitched voice saying it.

Maybe its so funny because of the irony behind the whole post where before you were all like trying to be reasonable and telling me I should chillllll ooouuuutttt and then you go to the other extreme and FLIP OUT... lol... and the fact that it is all because some dude feels the need to throw out insults because someone wasn't able to psychically realize that he knew you first hand rather than the common sense thought that he was just reading off your profile. Then your all like 'coming to his aid' and the fact your a girl and you said, "Make me a sandwich". lmao!

Woooo, man.. I'm sure you'll think I'm being sarcastic, I promise I'm not, but I have got to thank you for that bit of ecstasy you gave me there. 

Oh, and not sure if you realized it or not KILL JOY, probably wouldn't matter anyway, but I was referring in my previous post to your friend being the one who needed to chill out. Not you.

Missmay- (and Kill Joy)

I haven't researched this much so I really don't know a whole lot about it but in the people I do remember complaining of any issues involving working out while on adderall, they usually describe their hearts to be intensely thumping in their chest (a pretty obvious sign that your heart is working a bit too hard).

Here is a quote (below) from wikipedia I just found regarding Canada's temporary ban on adderall. It seems they found very little linkage between cardiac death stemming from normal adderall dosages unless of course the people had heart conditions or they OD'd. Not to sound like I'm badmouthing your dosage of adderall but I'm not sure if 90mg approaches an 'OD' level; most likely not. Honestly though I never know which of these studies is trustworthy because there is so much dang money wrapped up in their results and it is so easy for whoever does them to deceive people with their 'research study' methods. Really though, if people were dropping dead from adderall use and strenuous exercise I think we'd be hearing about it because its such a popular drug. I really don't think there is any cause for concern. Then again there's sure to be more research out there that says otherwise.

I would be lying if I said I didn't feel my heart going crazy in my chest more often on adderall than off of it (usually during long runs).

"On February 9, 2005, Health Canada suspended all sales of Adderall XR after data collected by manufacturer Shire Pharmaceuticals linked the drug to 12 sudden deaths in American children between the years of 1999 to 2003.[13] Further research, however, found little data suggesting use of Adderall resulted in an increased risk of cardiac defect. Of the twelve sudden deaths positively linked to pediatric Adderall users during the four year period, five had known pre-existing cardiac conditions, one died after strenuous exercise in 110 degree heat and two had levels suggestive of an overdose. Given the more than 37,000,000 prescriptions for Adderall filled during the four years, the US Food and Drug Administration could find no increased risk of sudden death among Adderall users beyond the normal rate of the general population."-Psychology Wiki

http://psychology.wikia.com/wiki/Adderall#Performance-enhancing_use

(scroll to 'government warnings')


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for the info Kurt!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

MissMay1977 said:


> I take 90 mg of Adderall and I work out everyday.


At that dose wouldn't most people be awake to work out 24/7?


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm guessing the 90mg/day of Adderall is a result of increasing tolerance and/or increasing ADD symptoms. I doubt her doctor started her out at 90mg/day :b When I was on Adderall, my doctor started me out at 10mg/day but I eventually ended up being prescribed 60mg/day because of tolerance issues. The physical stimulation tapered off as the mental stimulation did (i.e. tolerance kicked in), so I doubt the person on 90mg/day feels the same effects that someone who isn't on Adderall might feel if they ingested 90mg of Adderall in one day.


----------



## KILL__JOY (Jul 30, 2008)

KurtG85 said:


> Lol!! "Go make me a sandwich." OMG that cracked me up.
> 
> Obviously the rest is pretty hopeless. Sheesh, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Watch****
Conditions are favorable for a thread lock/infraction. Trained spotters have reported activity that is in violation in the vicinity of this thread.

In other words, everybody needs a chill pill, and a sandwich.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wee-ooo Wee-ooo

I'm making chill pill sandwiches for everyone! But only if they slap me and call me Sally, cause' I just like that.


----------



## Florian (May 28, 2014)

Be carefull. I had a horrible experience even though my experience probobly wasn't the same as yours. I purposely overdosed on 160 mg of adderall to stay focused. What started as a small weightless session of squats expanded to a full 2 hours of squats without a single rest. The whole 2 hours half my thoughts were telling me to stop but it le like my body didn't wanna listen an I kept going. I now have a strained hamstring plus bloodshot dilated eyes and a migraine that hasn't let up at all for the past 2 days.


----------

